# Asking doctor for Klonopin prescription



## seri20 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm going to the doctor on Thursday(for a totally unrelated issue), but I plan on telling the doctor about my anxiety. I've done alot of research on medications and from what I've seen Klonopin seems like it would be perfect for me. My SA has been holding me back from doing a lot of things and interfering with everyday life to the point where I need to do something about it. Should I come right out and tell him that I've researched different medications and want this prescribed or does that sound bad? 

I'm going to make it clear it is messing with my everyday life and that it can be severe at times and that I need something that works immediately, not 2-3 months down the line. I have never talked to any doctor about anxiety so this will be the first time bringing this up with him.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

seri20 said:


> I'm going to make it clear it is messing with my everyday life and that it can be severe at times and that I need something that works immediately, not 2-3 months down the line. I have never talked to any doctor about anxiety so this will be the first time bringing this up with him.


Unfortunately, most doctors (regardless of how much you say or do know) have a set regime for prescribing drugs for all disorders or problems. Furthermore, if you dont know your doctor well, im betting most of them will not like you telling them what they should prescribe (it took most of them a minimum of 9 years to get where they are, not that that should deduct from a well informed patient, but it does). American doctors / psychs appear to be more lenient with prescribing benzo's off the bat, but here in Australia from what ive found its a lot harder. Most will trial you on various ssris/snris before letting you near a potentially addictive substance. People with good control seem to manage fine, but your doctor doesnt have the divine ability to forsee your abuse potential as being minimal without trying more 'benign' meds for abuse potential.

I take it your doctor is a GP?


----------



## seri20 (Jan 26, 2011)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Unfortunately, most doctors (regardless of how much you say or do know) have a set regime for prescribing drugs for all disorders or problems. Furthermore, if you dont know your doctor well, im betting most of them will not like you telling them what they should prescribe (it took most of them a minimum of 9 years to get where they are, not that that should deduct from a well informed patient, but it does). American doctors / psychs appear to be more lenient with prescribing benzo's off the bat, but here in Australia from what ive found its a lot harder. Most will trial you on various ssris/snris before letting you near a potentially addictive substance. People with good control seem to manage fine, but your doctor doesnt have the divine ability to forsee your abuse potential as being minimal without trying more 'benign' meds for abuse potential.
> 
> *I take it your doctor is a GP*?


yes he is. If I can't get a Klonopin I don't even want to try an ssris, so if he says no I'm pretty much ****ed.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

mmmmmmmm Maybe. Even my Pcych is Hesitant about giving me xanax and says to only take it during a panic attack. Asking for it will definatly throw up a red flag.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think that is an excellent plan.


----------



## Sedated (Mar 1, 2011)

Bacon said:


> mmmmmmmm Maybe. Even my Pcych is Hesitant about giving me xanax and says to only take it during a panic attack. Asking for it will definatly throw up a red flag.


Both of mine have asked to/prescribed me Xanax without me asking for it. Granted, the one I have now only wanted to try that in combination with Ritalin due to my stubborn attitude against SSRIs.

And to the OP: I think that does shoot up a red flag in the doctor's mind when you ask for a benzodiazepine straight out. And what's more, he's not a trained psychiatrist so I would assume that they would be cracked down on harder for prescribing psychiatric medicine like that because it's not really their territory. If I were you I'd just try telling him what you were intending to, but don't ask for anything at all. Just see what he's willing to prescribe. My bet would be on SSRIs, but if he does bring those up you can ask him about the side effects and then tell him that you'd rather not get on something like that.

I'm not saying you should be against SSRIs though, they may be worth a try.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Sedated said:


> Both of mine have asked to/prescribed me Xanax without me asking for it. Granted, the one I have now only wanted to try that in combination with Ritalin due to my stubborn attitude against SSRIs.
> 
> And to the OP: I think that does shoot up a red flag in the doctor's mind when you ask for a benzodiazepine straight out. And what's more, he's not a trained psychiatrist so I would assume that they would be cracked down on harder for prescribing psychiatric medicine like that because it's not really their territory. If I were you I'd just try telling him what you were intending to, but don't ask for anything at all. Just see what he's willing to prescribe. My bet would be on SSRIs, but if he does bring those up you can ask him about the side effects and then tell him that you'd rather not get on something like that.
> 
> I'm not saying you should be against SSRIs though, they may be worth a try.


So did mine i never asked for Xanax. I Did ask my GP To bump my Xanax dose up and he did and then reffered me to a pych. A Pych continued me on this Instant Melting form of xanax that goes under the tongue and kicks in right away and he said only take it during a panic attack. Which i get multiple times a day sometimes.


----------



## seri20 (Jan 26, 2011)

update

Went to the doctor, he seemed pretty understanding. Didn't want to start me off with any heavy duty stuff, he put me on Atarax. Said if that doesn't work he'll put me on klonopin next. The Atarax is 25mg. Does anyone have any experience with Atarax? From what I read it seems pretty ineffective.


----------



## JenB (Jun 10, 2011)

*klonopin*

im on klonopin and it worked the first week and a half and stopped working after that. trust the doctors. klonopin may not be the best thing for you. lexapro or even abilify might be good. that other persons right doctors have theyre own meds set in theyre head and wont go by what you want. ive tried asking for xanax and cymbalta bc i had been on them before and they had helped me but the dr wouldnt give it to me.


----------

